# IBC Standards



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I honestly hate IBC standards!!!! I stopped trying for them a long time ago! In a few months I want to start breeding veiltails (yeah I know but they're so easy to breed and I really like them) and hopefully get them accepted into the IBC again.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I honestly hate IBC standards!!!! I stopped trying for them a long time ago! In a few months I want to start breeding veiltails (yeah I know but they're so easy to breed and I really like them) and hopefully get them accepted into the IBC again.


i dont understand? what are these IBC standards?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

IBC Bettas is an organization dedicated to keeping, Breeding, and Showing of betta fish. They have wild type breeders and domestic breeders. The standards are the show qualities, like the fins have to be this or the body of the betta has to be this. www.ibcbettas.org

P.S. I apologize it I can't post a link.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

TheJadeBetta said:


> IBC Bettas is an organization dedicated to keeping, Breeding, and Showing of betta fish. They have wild type breeders and domestic breeders. The standards are the show qualities, like the fins have to be this or the body of the betta has to be this. www.ibcbettas.org
> 
> P.S. I apologize it I can't post a link.


so basically they are just breeders that want to have Show Bettas that will produce more beauties?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

There not about just showing,
The IBC feels there is room for all betta enthusiasts, young or old, new or experienced, individuals, families, team or commercial breeder.
And they are into bettering the breed, know matter what kind the bettas is, And they also play a big role in preserving the wild type bettas and making sure there not being over fished and we are not affecting them in the wild habitats..
I just thought even if people are going to breed pet store bettas. Then they should at least know hoe to better the fish how to build the betta into the best they can. It's like your going to build a house, and say I dont need any blueprint's, And then you build a house that is just together. But your like whatever it keep's rain out and I can call it my house. Well that's how it is with bettas, If you are going to take that big step into breeding at least have some blueprint's or in this case the fish standard's.
Anyway wouldn't you want to do something the right way. Want to build your house the right way and build your fish the right way. I think that's what one thing we learn in life growing up do thing's the right way... 
Im not trying to force anyone sorry if it came a cross that way, and yes I take bettas very seriously, just like you or other people might take the transformer's toys seriously. Well this is my hobby I take this seriously.
Of course I started out trying to breed pet store bettas, but when I found out it's not the best idea and is setting me back with genetic's. I stepped up to the plate and got my self a bettysplendens.com pair when they arrived I joined the IBC, and the rest is history. Anyway what i am saying is please take it seriously and step up and take care of what you need to dont do it just because your friend's want some baby fish and you want to see what happen's 

Anyway I could go on and on, your babies are looking good and growing good keep it up... they must be happy and well taking care of ...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Why is this a thread now?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it's a good idea to let people know what the IBC is all about.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I like the IBC but I don't like the standards (mainly because some breeders cull *shiver* their fish who don't make the cut) and theyre just to strict.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

That might be some breeders, but breeders that care like bettysplendens.com, she donate the fish to local pet stores around her. Or puts them for sale on the budget part of her page. The bettas have good genes just not show quality..


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Why is this a thread now?



Because people kept going off subject on another thread. And Someone said an admin should split this thread up, and I said moderator = Joke! Because they get off topic and keep things off topic just like the rest of some other people...
I have seen a thread start on tank's and the topic changed to other things. It's just some people like to cry and complain on here.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Hate IBC standards? Without IBC and programs like it, we wouldn't have the bettas we have now. People who breed should have standards, it is the breeder's job to constantly strive for better and better fry. If you're not actively trying to improve the species, you shouldn't be breeding. 

There will inevitably be fry that are unsuitable for breeding--how they are dealt with it is up to the breeder. Someone who is unprepared to kill their fry can remove the female early so that the spawn size is small, and the less desirable fry can be rehomed as pets. 

Attempting to breed show quality veils is not a bad endeavor in itself, but you still have to have a goal. Personally, if I did it, I don't think I'd start with veils--probably plakats and other tail types that are available from strains that are less mutty and then work back to veil tail.

As far as going off-topic, I think the moderators should be less hesistant to simply delete off-topic posts before it gets ridiculous. That way people will learn not to do it. Not trying to be critical, I know it's an awkward thing to do because the mod doesn't want to upset people--but sometimes you have to quit being a carebear and take out the trash. Feel free to edit this paragraph out of my post.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I don't hate them I just don't like trying for them which I tried to do but they're to exact for me. Like Dorsals must be at least this wide and stuff like that. I'm not an incredibly experienced breeder I was the first on this forum but I've only been doing it for a few years.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

LoL The IBC don't say your fish has to be perfect. They try to make the best fish they can, and have all different classes for beginners to expert's.
I just think if someone is going threw the trouble of breeding and going to take all the time and effort. What is 20.00 dollar's so you know when there having show's, mabey in your town... If we get lucky,,, you get updates all the time you get flare mag, you get to be on a forum with the top of the top breder's and show winner's, you get the betta standard's which is really important to breeding any kind of animal...


----------

